
Ask HN: How do you manage versions of non-code files? - forthispurpose
Does anyone has a recommendation on how to do version management of non-code files?<p>For example - sharing presentation with designer for polish, who then makes some adjustments but we still want to keep 2 version to compare and merge later.<p>Then this presentation is sent out to another customer and some slight changes are required for that. In the end you end up with a ton of folders each with 2-3 versions of the same content..<p>A Git-type system with branches would be perfect, but you can&#x27;t force everyone to use command line interface
======
sogen
Google Drive has version management, so you can have keep everything in one
Slide file, and review changes.

I think dropbox has it too

------
Gibbon1
> but you can't force everyone to use command line interface

Tortoise SVN.

